# Fluffy Towels



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

I moved from my hotel into an apartment today and went shopping for those things the hotel previously furnished, including towels. Unfortunately, the fluffiest ones didn't come with matching hand towels and wash cloths. I suppose I could get a loofa. I finally settled on white towels that came in a bewildering variety of about eight different sizes. It seems there is no middle ground in the bath towel trade. I got white towels to confuse the made who thrice a week (except on Thai holidays) changes out the two towels provided by the apartment complex. Between working out and hiking to the BTS station and up all those damned stairs, I shower two or three times a day. 

I was discouraged on my initial forays into the rental market. The apartments I felt I could afford were drab, depressing, confining and a bit shopworn. The ones I liked were prohibitively expensive. And most wanted one-year leases. But I finally found one in a new building with reasonably stylish décor and only about four blocks from the BTS station. There are two 7-11 convenience marts on the two blocks closest to the station, so I'm never far from a thirty-two ounce Slurpee. Unfortunately no gym. And I can't seem to connect to the free Wi-Fi with my Mac, so I'm reduced to using an emachines computer in the lobby. One thing I do appreciate is having a fair number of outlets. 

I'm not crazy about air conditioning, so spent part of the day looking for a high-tech oscillating fan. I found one at Pantip Plaza for ฿2,100 and another of comparable quality at a department store for ฿3,800. But it might make more sense to simply run the air conditioner.


----------

